

DEFCON 19: Steal Everything, Kill Everyone, Cause Total Financial Ruin - AdamTReineke
http://vimeo.com/28284322

======
ZipCordManiac
So how come this guy can get away with literally stealing personal belongings
? Do the employees sign some kind of waiver agreeing to penetration tests that
may result in the loss of their personal items ? Stealing bags, laptops,
ipods, seems crazy that they'd pay this guy to do it and then he keeps the
spoils. I'm sure those people had confidential information not related to the
company in/on those items.

------
arkitaip
Educational and entertaining. And a bit scary.

